# shaolin monks



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.exn.ca/Stories/2003/06/09/51.asp?t=dp

"The Shaolin monks world touring show The Wheel of Life is an incredible spectacle. The feats performed by the highly skilled practitioners of Iron Jacket Kung Fu seem death-defying, and mystifying. Behind every stunt, however, lies some straight forward physical principles."


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

:crazy:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the deuce?


----------

